# Bucks. Bucks, Bucks and more Bucks...



## tree md (Oct 30, 2010)

Give me a minute folks, lots of pics here. 

Pics are from Oct. 2nd till today. 795 pics in 27 days. about 10 false shots and blanks in all but the rest of the pics were all bucks. Not a doe in sight.

Say what you want to about the Moultrie cameras but this one has been out for 5 years in a row, 365 days a year and it is still going strong. Still had three bars left on the battery life.

Prolly anywhere from 8 to 12 different bucks coming in. I think I got five of them in one shot. Hard to differentiate between all of them:


----------



## deeker (Oct 30, 2010)

Your NOT cheering me up. Unless you want a new hunting partner.

Kevin


----------



## tree md (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## tree md (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## deeker (Oct 30, 2010)

Which airport are you picking me up at?


----------



## tree md (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## tree md (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## tree md (Oct 30, 2010)

deeker said:


> Your NOT cheering me up. Unless you want a new hunting partner.
> 
> Kevin



LOL, I have not seen a deer since opening day except for on camera...


----------



## tree md (Oct 30, 2010)

deeker said:


> Which airport are you picking me up at?



There is an airport within shouting distance of where these pics where taken...


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 30, 2010)

Please semd directions.lol Nice bucks. That one 8 point is a keeper.


----------



## tree md (Oct 30, 2010)

Some more bucks from another location:


----------

